# للحفاظ علي المواضيع اطول فتره ممكنه



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

++ السلام والنعمة++

رجاء محبه

عند وضع موضوع في الترفيهي يحتوي علي صور 

يجب من رفع الصور اولا في

مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور
http://www.arabchurch.com/upload/images.php


وذلك لضمان الحفاظ علي الموضوع من ضياع الصور واخفائها خلال فتره زمينة معينه

او

الاحتفاظ بالمصدر الرئيسي للصور حتي اذا تم اخفاء الصور بعد فتره يتم رفعها مره اخري ووضعها داخل الموضوع 


سلام ونعمة
​


----------

